# stop trying to decriminilize ,arijuana everybody..stop



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 26, 2008)

i think that all this fight for marijuan to be legal is won with a loop hole that we have to exploit...i use tobacco as an example of a "drug"...it really does nothing for you..with millions upon millions..of cigerette related deaths(being a smoker or a victim of second hand smoke)..and none for marijuana use with the prod the marijuana has to offer....lol..in california you can go to a doctor..and pay for your recommendation..every state should be like that...we have won..if we press the issue further than that...we will loose the actual fight..having marijuana decriminilized as a whole could prove dextrimental to certain freedoms you have...if u wanna smoke,grow,carry .or consume marijuana get the proper paper work to do so...lol....i can see the not smoking it while operating machinery thing..but alcohol is just as mind alteringso what its sold in stores everywhere...... fuck it..u wanna smoke..go to a despisary....yea its fucked up that you have to pay to get a recommendation but hey.....think about this..you can grow tobacco in your home..but you cant sell it...just like if your a medical patient..u cant groe mariijuana but not sell it......lol...if we press to get it decriminalized..we will probably loose the right to grow it in home because they want to tax it.....lol...stop while we ahead

we should make sure everywhere has a medical marijuana policy....fuck decriminilizing it...because it a criminal act to sell a pack of cigereetes on the corner just like weed..lol..lets get smarter...
you think that if the government posed a tax on weed..they would not go over board.....you think the government has any good intentions...lol..nope..the same agency who wont decriminilize marijuana wont criminilize the use of cigarettes which are killers for real..lol..


----------



## dhhbomb (Dec 26, 2008)

i somewhat agree with you there are only 13 medical states so far and im guessing ur in cali like myself and we have the most relaxed med laws there are i believe we should get most of the states for medical then the feds will finally accept medical then move toward decrimnation then legaliztion over many years i think this may happen


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 26, 2008)

Yea..but partially..i dont worry about the decriminilization of marijuana..its the opposite for cigs..its not illegal to smoke it outside in public..u can buyh it freely..just be over 18..marijuana is criminal to posses unless ur medically needy..but to make it decriminilized...would mean they would try to control it more..we will prolly loose the right top grow it..lol..its ok...we wil live by not selling it...because you and i cant sell cigs..thats just as illegal as selling weed..so the bigger pic is to not try and decriminilize...its to spread the medical ideas....


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Dec 27, 2008)

While I agree with your basic argument, I don't really feel like comprimising with the government at all for freedoms that I should already have and that never should have been taken away. They do not need more help oppressing us. We are a bunch of lazy stoners anyway. The government has too much power as it is. We should be tossing out our seeds into every ditch, flowerbed, public park, forest, etc. in the country and laughing our asses off watching them scramble to to get it all cut down before it reseeds the next year!

I also agree that decrim is stupid because decrim is also a comprimise. Legalize everything, the drug war is too expensive. people should have the legal right to burn their brains out on drugs if they want to. This country is intended to be run by the people. Start planting


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 27, 2008)

carnifreek said:


> while i agree with your basic argument, i don't really feel like comprimising with the government at all for freedoms that i should already have and that never should have been taken away. They do not need more help oppressing us. We are a bunch of lazy stoners anyway. The government has too much power as it is. We should be tossing out our seeds into every ditch, flowerbed, public park, forest, etc. In the country and laughing our asses off watching them scramble to to get it all cut down before it reseeds the next year!
> 
> I also agree that decrim is stupid because decrim is also a comprimise. Legalize everything, the drug war is too expensive. People should have the legal right to burn their brains out on drugs if they want to. This country is intended to be run by the people. Start planting


yea..plant some everywhere..i like that...but its not really working with the government...being passive aggrresive in this case will work..marijuana is the polar opposite of cig's with one likeness...its illegal to seel both...so with the bullshit technicalities thrown at us...we can beat them without decrim' it


----------



## nunof (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't think what the OP is saying is really valid. We have our foot in the door at best with medical marijuana laws. Until more than thirteen states have medical laws we will have no way to stop prohibition. Remember, just because _your_ state has lax laws, doesn't mean all the others do. I live in a state where growing one plant can result in $10,000 in fines and 180 days in prison....legalization or decriminalization are our only routes to freedom here....continuing the status quo will do nothing but lead to more honest hard working Americans in an overpopulated prison system.


----------



## Khemi (Dec 27, 2008)

> Legalize everything, the drug war is too expensive. people should have the legal right to burn their brains out on drugs if they want to.


 And how do you propose to take care of the people who "burn their brains out" on the drugs you have legalized? Some will need motorized wheel chairs, years of rehab, collect disability for the rest of their lives and millions in medical bills. Who is going to pay for their entitlements because the government decriminalized heroin and cocaine and now theres a 100x increase in it's availability and consequently 100x increase in related overdoses? 

People might not like what I have to say, and you can go fuck yourself if you don't like it, but the idea that all drugs should be legal is stupid. I am the first person to fight for marijuana to be legalized, but you have to use common sense, and your radical extremist way of thinking scares those on the fence when it comes to marijuana legalization.


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Dec 27, 2008)

I think that if all drugs were legal, and regulated, then it would actually reduce the number of people who burn their brains out on it. Morphine, Fentanyl, and all sorts of drugs are regulated, but legal in the U.S. Sure, you have people getting into morphine and fentanyl, but far fewer problems out of them than people illegally obtaining heroin which is not regulated. The drug cartel have little market for production of morphine_ because_ it is regulated. 

Using freedom as an argument for decriminalization is actually hurting the argument more than than the argument for all out legalization. That's really why the drug laws are the way they are now. If we'll settle for something now, we'll settle for something later. You keep fighting for a half assed comprimise because you are scared to fight for what is already yours. Since when is liberty a "radical extremist way of thinking"? You have an angry-mouth, too bad you aren't running it in the right place.

And I also don't believe it is my responsibility to take care of pople who refuse to take care of themselves. Most likely, we would use the money that we were saving the taxpayer from unneccesarily bottlenecking the legal system.


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Dec 28, 2008)

I would not condone the legalization for drugs, but I would for marijuana because it is not a drug dammit.


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Dec 28, 2008)

NuteGreenwitch said:


> I would not condone the legalization for drugs, but I would for marijuana because it is not a drug dammit.


Well there went the argument for medical marijuana. Too bad our lawmakers share your opinions.


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 28, 2008)

marijuana actually has medicinal value...lol......its still scheduled as if it doesnt


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 28, 2008)

i dont know if anyone has seen this but..if not..check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGKeq2HrBxA&feature=channel_page


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 28, 2008)

If marijuana were to be legalized, who would be hurt the most? The answer is, the criminal justice system ... and drug dealers. 

Legal pot = fewer prisoners.

 Legal Pot = less risk and less demand. 

The less the demand,  the lower the price ... and who want's that? 

Vi


----------



## k2daalvin (Dec 28, 2008)

theres always gona be pro's and con's about the legalization of marijuana. but think of it this way...

our country is in nothing but debt, whos fault is that.. idk thats another topic.

if marijuana was legalized the government can tax on the product, make a large amount of money, probably close to what cigarette companies make anually.

as a marijuana user i would be stoked to be able to use marijuana in a recreational matter, and not worry about the 5-0....

there would be less inmates in prison, but then again i feel that no one should be "labeled" and prosecuted for using/possesing marijuana.

"-every seed bearing plant is good by god, and is a gift to you."

back on topic, i think your on the right track, and the 1st step of legalization is to get the other what..37 states to accept and pass medical marijuana laws.. without that, it will never happen...

my .02

-k2daalvin


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 28, 2008)

I will never stop... Sorry...


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 29, 2008)

i just see how the government will go overboard "ok..marijuana is now legal....but you cant grow it any more"


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

I do not agree with the OP on this topic at all.

I am not a medical user.... I'm a recreational user and as such I want it COMPLETELY LEGALIZED! I view alcohol as way worse then mj and yet it is legal. I think mj could easily be taxed just like alcohol and tobacco and controlled via age limits (similar to tobacco and alcohol).

I also don't buy that whole 'everyone will grow' argument either. Sure... some will... but growing cost money, takes time, patience and skill..... I believe most people would not bother with the hassle if they could just run down to the store and pick up an ounce. I mean come on... we can all brew our own beer if we want... but how many of us actually do? Not me... I'd rather run down to the market and just buy it. I think mj would be much the same.

The prices may or may not drop.... surely the farmers in the mid-west with huge farms could easily produce mega tons of it .... driving the price down... but then again... would it really? Large crops are not likely to produce only females....or stellar quality... I suspect it would be a lot like the Mexican brick weed that is grown in large amounts commercially. That garbage will be ok with some... but many will demand the higher grade product offered by smaller specialized growers (who could open their own shops). I really just don't see weed prices falling into the gutter as a whole.

IMO there is plenty of room for everyone to make a decent living off of weed if it were legalized. We would have 'coffee houses' where you could sit and partake with friends, stores to just buy it and leave, more head shops, drivers delivering supplies, distribution shops, more hydro and specialized stores geared to growing it.... etc. etc. I think the list goes on and on for the $$$ opportunity if it were legal... so I don't buy that whole 'I'll be out of work' BS..... no you won't be, you might just have to do *actual* work once it's legalized. 

I am NOT one of those that thrives on being a criminal (in govt. eyes). I do not get a rush out of doing something against the law. I'd much rather the archaic law be ended allowing me to be a completely law abiding citizen. 

LEGALIZE IT!


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

FATBOYFRESH said:


> i just see how the government will go overboard "ok..marijuana is now legal....but you cant grow it any more"



You are putting the cart WAY before the horse. You are also just making up things you think MIGHT happen if it were legal. Since alcohol is legal and people can legally home brew I suspect mj would be the same. Worst case scenario they put limits on how many plants you can grow legally without a license to vend. BFD... tell me I can only grow 25 plants without a license... if it were legal I'd be TOTALLY ok with that. If I needed to grow more to sell I'd get the required license to vend so Uncle Sam could get his share. It's not rocket science


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 29, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> You are putting the cart WAY before the horse. You are also just making up things you think MIGHT happen if it were legal. Since alcohol is legal and people can legally home brew I suspect mj would be the same. Worst case scenario they put limits on how many plants you can grow legally without a license to vend. BFD... tell me I can only grow 25 plants without a license... if it were legal I'd be TOTALLY ok with that. If I needed to grow more to sell I'd get the required license to vend so Uncle Sam could get his share. It's not rocket science


you right..its not rocket science..they will get there share of what....from what..a fuckin plant that you decide to grow and consume...lol...and thats not putting the car TOO far in front of the horse...at one point..alchol was illegal..correct...now alcohol isnt illegal any more...we think..yay..we won...but they still tell u when u can drink...what if i wanted to go to the store at 3:09 am and get a cold brew???..can you do so??..everywhere???...NO.....think progressively....so making it legal is cool..but you'd rather give up your right to grow it....or..for example if they do pose a limitation on the amount of plants you can grow...how do they monitor this??...lol..it will release a pleathora of bullshit...lol..i think the medical marijuana situation should be placed in everystate everywhere....stop trying to decrim it...


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 29, 2008)

also..who the fuck is uncle tom or what ever to take anything from me...do ur history..find out about the federal reserve bank.....its history..our money..the irs...and im not talking about theories....lets talk facts...


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 29, 2008)

check this out

http://www.apfn.net/audio/L003I060312114818-fed-reserve1.MP3
http://www.apfn.net/audio/L004I060312121819-fed-reserve2.MP3 

learn summin


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

FATBOYFRESH said:


> i think the medical marijuana situation should be placed in everystate everywhere....*stop trying to decrim it*...



I'm not a medical user and why should I have to fake an illness and pay a doctor to write me a note saying I can? You seem all up in arms about the government regulating your life.... but have no problem letting a doctor do it?

Sorry.... I'll never stop supporting the efforts to LEGALIZE IT for ALL adults 



FATBOYFRESH said:


> also..who the fuck is uncle tom or what ever to take anything from me...*do ur history..find out about the federal reserve bank.....its history..our money..the irs...and im not talking about theories....lets talk facts..*.



I'm quite familiar with history so I don't need you to tell me to "do ur history"... thanks all the same.  While I don't like A LOT of bullshit laws we have in place... many implemented unjustly.... none the less .... the only way to implement change is by being pro-active and involved.

Also, I think bringing up the legalities of the Federal Reserve bank does nothing to further the debate about the issue at hand. Stick to the topic and stop trying to confuse the issue with unrelated subject matter.... it's just noise....


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 29, 2008)

florida girl said:


> i'm not a medical user and why should i have to fake an illness and pay a doctor to write me a note saying i can? You seem all up in arms about the government regulating your life.... But have no problem letting a doctor do it?
> 
> Sorry.... I'll never stop supporting the efforts to legalize it for all adults
> 
> ...


i like u!!!!....we be going back and forth...why should u have to fake an illness....ur right....but what about ppl who really really could benefit from it.....like i.....if u dont like bullshit laws...why would u want them to enact one...lol..legalizing it will turn into a bs law...trust me...use what we have...medical marijuana cards....it is legal with limitation...girl..u better go in there with chronic migraines get u a card and get some chronic right after.... U just blow to blow..thats wazap..i cant knock you....lol....


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

FATBOYFRESH said:


> i like u!!!!....we be going back and forth...why should u have to fake an illness....ur right...*.but what about ppl who really really could benefit from it*.....like i.....if u dont like bullshit laws...why would u want them to enact one...lol..legalizing it will turn into a bs law...trust me...use what we have...medical marijuana cards....it is legal with limitation...girl..u better go in there with chronic migraines get u a card and get some chronic right after.... U just blow to blow..thats wazap..i cant knock you....lol....



The argument from the government is that there are Pharmaceutical medications that can do what mj does for mm users, therefore no need to legalize it for medical use. YEP... guess who DOESN'T want MM to be legal.... that's right... the big pharmaceutical companies! They have high dollar lobbyists working very hard to make sure *no one* takes away a peice of their pie.

This is why I (as a recreational user) prefer to shift the argument to move away from "medical only" to "it's less harmful then alcohol and should be legal for all adults". My feeling is if we push it that way then we would be saying.... "if weed is illegal then alcohol should be too"! Not sure that would rally the alcohol makers to our defense.... but it would certainly get them in the OH HELL NO mode to making alcohol illegal.... and try as they like to prove alcohol is less harmful then weed.... they just won't be able to do it.... and if they can't prove it...then there is no need for weed to be illegal. Kinda like a pin em in the corner and force them to prove weed is harmful..... even if they are only trying to prove their drug isn't.  Hopefully that all makes sense in print like it does in my head...... I'm a bit high


----------



## nugsnotguns (Dec 29, 2008)

i think the whole conversation is silly. you guys keep saying things like "our right to grow" your state is so far advanced in the tolerance of pot it's ridiculous to think that you dont realize how great you have it. you can go to the doctor and ask for a script, you can GROW! Im not worried about losing my "right" to grow, because i never even had a right to smoke! anyways i guess the point is, most of us grow weed illegally right now, why wouldnt we even if we could buy it @ the gas station!? be happy with what you have...


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

nugsnotguns said:


> i think the whole conversation is silly. you guys keep saying things like "our right to grow" your state is so far advanced in the tolerance of pot it's ridiculous to think that you dont realize how great you have it. you can go to the doctor and ask for a script, you can GROW! Im not worried about losing my "right" to grow, because i never even had a right to smoke! anyways i guess the point is, most of us grow weed illegally right now, why wouldnt we even if we could buy it @ the gas station!? *be happy with what you have...*



There was a time in history when women couldn't vote ... they were second class citizens. But hey... they had husbands to provide for them so why bother fighting for their rights? Should they (we, as I'm female) have 'just been happy with what they had?'. I THINK NOT!

Change doesn't happen unless people stand up in mass and DEMAND it!

P.S. My state is harsh on mj.... so I'm not in the boat to just be happy about it


----------



## Florida Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

On another note about legalizing it for "medical use" only. You all think if they do that the FDA won't get their greedy little hands in the pie? 

Right now individual States that have decriminalized it for medical use have little regulation and people can simply go to a dispensary to get their weed. If it becomes Federal Law that it's ok for medical use only then you can bet your ass the FDA will be in cahoots with the big pharmaceutical companies to regulate the hell out of it... making sure only pharmaceutical companies can produce it (you know they will produce only strains with the lowest THC possible) and only pharmacies can dispense it (kiss your local dispensary good-bye). Essentially the price will skyrocket as most insurance companies won't cover it and the pharm compaines will charge an arm and leg to produce it to regulation...... what a SHAM it will be!!!

I prefer the approach that mj is a DRUG.... in the same class as alcohol (*class*... not saying they are the same drug) and should be legal for all adults to choose if they want to use it or not. I'd rather have the ATF making sure stores aren't selling to minors then the FDA telling me I have to 1) fake illness 2) pay doctor for scrip 3) pay pharmacy $200 for 1/8 because my insurance company doesn't cover it 4) have my employer know I use it from the "usage reports" they get when negotiating rates (yep...that happens).

I'm an adult... WAY over 21 (double in fact)... I should have the choice to buy alcohol if I want and weed (of any variety) if I so choose.

My rambling point is.... we need to bring to light that mj is nothing more then a 'spirit' adults can use if they so choose. Government has no business telling me what alcohol I can buy, how much I can buy or how much I can consume in my own home..... they have no business telling me any of that about weed either  

LEGALIZE IT!


----------



## hockeyplayer (Dec 29, 2008)

fuck that was dumb!! are you serious??? get back on your meds fatboyfresh


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 29, 2008)

CaRNiFReeK said:


> we should be tossing out our seeds into every ditch, flowerbed, public park, forest, etc. in the country and laughing our asses off watching them scramble to to get it all cut down before it reseeds the next year!


Absolutely! only problem is unless you smoke mexi, probably no seeds. I live within 50 miles of the border and don't even know where to get schwag. We need to make our own seeds. Share them freely and toss them like you say. The way it used to be, just better genetics!


----------



## ToastedFox (Dec 30, 2008)

I support decriminalization of pot fully, I would have it a legal gray area and up to each state at least on the choice on what to do with pot.


----------



## forgedgreens (Dec 30, 2008)

i had ur same idea carnifreek,

rebel bud growers, mj plants everywhere, next gen of lawmakers bound to fix MJ problem growing up seeing them everywhere...


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Dec 30, 2008)

well....ima start with the operation.....................droppin some


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2009)

shit , you could grow grapes and make wine if you want...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter how many med states there are if the DEA can still come in a steal your shit. 

It needs to be decriminalized on a federal level first, or med laws don't matter all that much.

I want it to be legal, I don't want to have to keep paying a doctor to say I can smoke. Fuck that ............


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 10, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It doesn't matter how many med states there are if the DEA can still come in a steal your shit.
> 
> It needs to be decriminalized on a federal level first, or med laws don't matter all that much.
> 
> I want it to be legal, I don't want to have to keep paying a doctor to say I can smoke. Fuck that ............


Preach it sister!
The only reason to not support decriminalization, is if your a weed baron drug dealer ripping off your fellow man.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 10, 2009)

FATBOYFRESH said:


> we will prolly loose the right top grow it.


Even if they tried to say we can't grow it, assuming it was decriminalized/legalized, its not possible to tell someone not to grow something for them, when it is legal for them to have it. The plant and the marijuana we smoke are the same in court today, any lawyer could draw upon this to help a client, assuming they were charged with growing. (This is all based upon the assumption of the decriminalization of it).


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 10, 2009)

They can't really go and say you can't grow it when people are allowed to make their own beer and wine at home. That would be a double standard. It would be like saying people can't grow tomatoes or something. 

If is were legal, people would try to grow at first, but the majority would fail because they just don't know what they're doing. Some of the ones that succeed will get small harvest and will decide it's a lot less work to purchase than to produce. I really don't think that many people will stick to growing their own. If Americans are anything, they're lazy and want instant gratification.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> They can't really go and say you can't grow it when people are allowed to make their own beer and wine at home. That would be a double standard. It would be like saying people can't grow tomatoes or something.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

Well if they legalized it, would the cops even bother looking for people that are growing? Part of being legal would be that it is legal to possess, or to grow. They can't say you can possess it, but can't grow it, where would it come from then? 

Med patients have to pay for a med card because right now marijuana is being viewed as a prescrpition. You can't just write your own prescriptions you know.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 11, 2009)

Although the ending of alcohol prohibition allowed Americans to make their own wine, It was not until Oct 14, 1978 when Jimmy Carter legalized each adult to brew 100 gallons a year with a max of 200 gallons per household. I brew my 100 or so...

So the double standard on homebrew lasted almost 50 years (not that beer was not brewed in the home the entire time of course)

In the movie 'The union: the business behind getting high"

some former police chief who is against pot laws:

1st prohibition-tree of life
1st cop-"god"
# of citizens to control-2
moral of the story-Prohibition will not work
proof-all the weed barons that do not want decriminalization/legalization, the very people the laws are supposed to stop wholeheartedly support the laws out of blind soul encrusting greed

Prohibition leads to organized crime, period. During prohibition there were more speakeasy's than pubs and liquor stores today. 

Bathtub gin, Al Capone, private prisons, and Paraquat...Ain't our gov great!


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah its fine for you guys over in cali ...
im from u.k and we cud get 5 years js for smokin because a new law come in on monday :O 
rediculous if you ask me why doesnt britan wise up and make it medicaly avalible ?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 27, 2009)

That flick made me laugh

"God was the first cop and how many people did he have to watch? Two" 

good stuff there.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 27, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That flick made me laugh
> 
> "God was the first cop and how many people did he have to watch? Two"
> 
> good stuff there.


My 13 year old saw the first 20 minutes one night, and was all pissed how ridiculous the government is on this topic. Then the next night she ASKED to watch the rest, only saw 20-30 more minutes and asked to watch the rest the third day. What bothered her the most is what they are teaching in school, like I know a _______ who smoked cannabis and _____happened. Believe it or not, the second blank often includes death or the commission of a violent crime.

It is "Red Ribbon" week in our schools right now (anti drug). For the record, I think it is great to teach kids not to abuse drugs. But kids are, for the most part, really smart. When they teach flat out blatant lies of the horrors of consuming cannabis, and then these smart kids experiment as they do, and none of the horror stories happen, then they assume that what they were told about meth, crack and smack must be a lie also...and all that crap about STD's and teen pregnancy, maybe they are exaggerated also. 

This propaganda fueled prohibition is incredibly irresponsible, and only results in kids getting hurt.

The Jello Biafra spoken word from '91 called "grow more pot" is also excellent! (link on same thread as "the Union")


----------



## Ghost420 (Feb 2, 2009)

Khemi said:


> And how do you propose to take care of the people who "burn their brains out" on the drugs you have legalized? Some will need motorized wheel chairs, years of rehab, collect disability for the rest of their lives and millions in medical bills. Who is going to pay for their entitlements because the government decriminalized heroin and cocaine and now theres a 100x increase in it's availability and consequently 100x increase in related overdoses?
> 
> People might not like what I have to say, and you can go fuck yourself if you don't like it, but the idea that all drugs should be legal is stupid. I am the first person to fight for marijuana to be legalized, but you have to use common sense, and your radical extremist way of thinking scares those on the fence when it comes to marijuana legalization.


i agree with you why would you want something like meth legal


----------



## 110100100 (Feb 3, 2009)

First off to the OP, do you think you can possibly write like a human being please? Your posts are way more than a pain in the ass to read and it lends nothing to the credibility of your posts if you can not even compose a simple sentence. 

Second there is a big difference between decriminalizing and legalizing marijuana. Decriminalizing would only allow possession of small amounts for personal consumption and the not for profit transfer of small amounts. Read Barny Frank's proposed bill HR 5843 It would not allow for the cultivation or sale of cannabis. This is a serious flaw. First it sets a trap situation. "Ok you can smoke it but don't grow any or try to buy it" This also means the gangs and drug cartels that are making money hand over fist from the cannabis trade would have an incentive to continue doing so. Sure there are honest local growers even in the draconian state I live in but it's not always possible to buy from them all the time. If it were legalized this would not be an issue.

Legalization means the complete removal from CSA scheduling just like alcohol and tobacco are not on the list now. That would make cannabis just like any other crop in America. Nobody telling people they can't grow their own tomatoes. Most people don't grow their own tomatoes just like most people would not grow their own pot. This is where the government would get it's slice from in the form of taxes.

FATBOY I'd like to know where you got the idea that you can not sell tobacco from. Sure you can you just need to follow federal, state and any local laws. I find no reference to any laws saying you can not grow and sell tobacco without proper permits and paying taxes on it. Just like any other legal product available in the U.S. Your fears there are totally unwarranted. 

In some states growing a few plants is not a felony. Lying about a condition to a doctor to fraudulently obtain a med pot card on the other hand IS a felony. So for some people in some states they would be better off risking growing a few plants than committing fraud as you suggest they do.

Now I really hate to tell you this but no matter what you think about how safe you are under you states medical MJ laws if you are growing or selling pot your committing a felony under federal law and we all know the feds have so far had no problem busting dispensaries operating legally under state law. Ed Rosenthal was very lucky in that he got a sympathetic federal judge when it came time to sentencing. Just Ask Ed. So as far as your situation is concerned decriminalization would change nothing. It would still be illegal to grow even with a med card just like it is now.

The feds might not be cracking down on people growing med pot for their own use but that does not mean they can't and life as a convicted felon can be read hard for average people such as you and me.

Federal rescheduling of cannabis from schedule I to one of the lower schedules, which is basically what you are advocating, would be a step in the right direction BUT it would still leave the FDA/DEA in charge of regulation. I don't know about you bro but that's NOT what I want. Hell as it is now the FDA is trying to keep marijuana on schedule I but allow synthetic versions of cannabinoids/cannabinols like Marinol and Cesamet which are schedule III and II respectively. No No No...legalization is the ONlY answer.

Oh and BTW you guys talking about "tossing seeds"...DON'T!!! More good indoor weed gets ruined by stray wild male plants than the DEA. It's not only a bad idea for that reason alone but it will not achieve what you want anyway. Want proof? From NORML's website [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*98 Percent Of All Domestically Eradicated Marijuana Is "Ditchweed," DEA Admits*[/FONT] they are already spending most of their eradication efforts (and your tax dollars) pulling up the remnants from when it was legal to grow hemp in the U.S. It would only take a season or three for the best seeds on the planet to be producing nothing more than low quality ditchweed.

Legalize and you open a $113 billion dollar a year industry to the American economy that would generate some $30 billion in tax revenue per year. It would also save the taxpayers over $10 billion a year we spend now on arresting, prosecuting and jailing marijuana users.

As far as the rest of the war on drugs? I don't think coke, meth, heroin...should be legal either BUT we spend billions a year on this "war" and we all know there is no way to "win" it. I don't know what the answer is but if they can't keep drugs out of prisons (and they can't) then there is NO WAY they can keep them out of the general population of the U.S. All we're doing is making gangs/drug cartels/criminals rich while wasting taxpayer money fighting ghosts.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Feb 3, 2009)

instead of fighting 2 get weed legalized, why don't we throw the dagger at them and sart campaigning to make tobacco and caffeine illegal, nd see what happens

fun fact: did u know a gram of pure caffeine makes u REALLY sick usually and 4 grams can kill you? also if u extract nicotine from snuff, and put it in sumones tea u could kill them?


----------



## llLOU (Feb 3, 2009)

110100100 said:


> First off to the OP, do you think you can possibly write like a human being please? Your posts are way more than a pain in the ass to read and it lends nothing to the credibility of your posts if you can not even compose a simple sentence.
> 
> Second there is a big difference between decriminalizing and legalizing marijuana. Decriminalizing would only allow possession of small amounts for personal consumption and the not for profit transfer of small amounts. Read Barny Frank's proposed bill HR 5843 It would not allow for the cultivation or sale of cannabis. This is a serious flaw. First it sets a trap situation. "Ok you can smoke it but don't grow any or try to buy it" This also means the gangs and drug cartels that are making money hand over fist from the cannabis trade would have an incentive to continue doing so. Sure there are honest local growers even in the draconian state I live in but it's not always possible to buy from them all the time. If it were legalized this would not be an issue.
> 
> ...


_EXCELLENT POST, COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER_.


----------



## Tib420 (Feb 6, 2009)

They banned a herb that hasnt even been scientifically researched. How can you ban something when you know nothing about it and continue to ban research on it. The time will come one day to find the truth on what cannabis is all about good or bad. I personally don't think we should have to go to jail at all for smoking a bowl in your car at night. I know from experience I got charged with possession of marijuana and paraphernalia and the cops wrote up that I had over 4 grams when all I had was a lil less than a gram from a $40 sack. Cops can criminalize you even more easily; it's your word against theirs. alchohol and cigs kill like 20 million a year and mairjuana hasn't scientifically killed 1 person. cigs and alochol should be banned also; if marijuana is banned, right? But the governemnt makes billions off these items, banning them would cut their money in half and they can't really tax marijuana because it doesn't really come from anywhere. it will become legal in time just gotta wait


----------



## [Lucas] (Feb 6, 2009)

50% of people on this thread need to learn how to use spell check.


----------



## 110100100 (Feb 7, 2009)

Tib420 said:


> They banned a herb that hasnt even been scientifically researched. How can you ban something when you know nothing about it and continue to ban research on it. The time will come one day to find the truth on what cannabis is all about good or bad. I personally don't think we should have to go to jail at all for smoking a bowl in your car at night. I know from experience I got charged with possession of marijuana and paraphernalia and the cops wrote up that I had over 4 grams when all I had was a lil less than a gram from a $40 sack. Cops can criminalize you even more easily; it's your word against theirs. alchohol and cigs kill like 20 million a year and mairjuana hasn't scientifically killed 1 person. cigs and alochol should be banned also; if marijuana is banned, right? But the governemnt makes billions off these items, banning them would cut their money in half and they can't really tax marijuana because it doesn't really come from anywhere. it will become legal in time just gotta wait


Educate your self man, it's quite clear from this post and your post about getting busted in the legal forum that you do not know the facts.

There are hundreds of studies on marijuana. You can start here http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=7002 for info on medical marijuana and then try google for marijuana study.

You'll find studies that show the safety of pot, that pot is NOT a gateway drug and that it has no lasting long term effects. 

While you're on the NORML website I'd recommend you read the your rights page and download and carry the freedom card with you. 

Sad that someone could believe in something and know absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 7, 2009)

110100100 said:


> First off to the OP, do you think you can possibly write like a human being please? Your posts are way more than a pain in the ass to read and it lends nothing to the credibility of your posts if you can not even compose a simple sentence.





110100100 said:


> Educate your self man, it's quite clear from this post and your post about getting busted in the legal forum that you do not know the facts.


Dude! It is quite clear from your posts that you really care and want to help to educate people.

But could you possibly be a little nicer? Your e-spanking lends nothing to the credibility of your posts.


----------



## 110100100 (Feb 7, 2009)

The first was intended as a bit of a spank I must admit but I did try to be polite, I said please. 

The second I see nothing wrong with and was not intending to put the poster down at all. I was only stating the obvious. Sorry if anyone found it offensive it was not my intention.


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 7, 2009)

MASSACHUSSETTS FUCKING RULES: its now a 100 dollar fine for anything under an ounce. the cops wont even enforce it because 1 when they passed the law to decrim, they didnt put in any repercussions for not paying the fine.(dumb fucks) 2 the cops are like , "are we suppoed to carry a fucking tripple beam around now?". hoo fucking raah for massasmokeafattychussetts


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 7, 2009)

You'll find studies that show the safety of pot, that pot is NOT a gateway drug and that it has no lasting long term effects. 


thats not really true bro and heres why. our whole lives we are told drugs destroy drugs kill , and youll be a looser junky and all that. mind you from the people we most trust. then one day your like 13 and dumb as shit and ballsy and dont think 2 minutes into the future right? then you smoke a fatty. and the first time it does nothing. then you try it again because you think you did it wrong. then you get stoned and fucking love it and go, " wow this shit is harmless, i didnt od or get hooked, or die like everyone said" then you get used to the effects and some day say well pot wasnt as bad as all those assholed lied to me to beleive, so why not try some coke, or better yet pills. i mean a doctor gives em to people how bad could they be. ive witnessed this myself numerous times in my child hood and had this reaction myself at 11 , this my friends is why i consider marijauna a gateway drug.....but im still gonna smoke it for the rest of my life. i just had to move my girls to a cousins house because my 7 year old found em. and as hippocritical as this sounds i have done it all and i will be 3 years off heroin in 2 months , i am gonna do everything in my power to make damd sure my kids dont end up doing drugs, booze and pot included. i know im a hippocryte but let me tell yas (HERES A PIC OF MY BEST BEST BEST "BUD" EVER. HOORAH JORDI 9-11-07 ANYWAY I BROUGH SOME SEEDS HOME FROM THE HINDU KUSH AND IM MIXXING EM WITH NEW YORK DEISLE THIS GROW, IM CALLING IT 911 --BEST BUD EVER GROWN ( PICTURE BELOW) WELL MY TWO BEST BUDS EVER.. MY 1ST AND SECOND BEST BUDS EVER


----------



## MJG420 (Feb 8, 2009)

*I just Recently sent an E-mail to the Governor* *Of Iowa The Other Day about what a person would have to do to help getting Medical Marijuana legalized, They sent me a letter in the mail which I got yesterday.
It Reads

Deam ME, 
Thank you for your recent correspondence regarding the useage of marijusana for medical purposes. We appreciate your taking the time to contact us.

Currently, the use of marijuana for medical purposes has been legalized by some states. However, in instances the laws have been subject to challenge; some people believe the such state laws may be pre-empted by federal laws regarding marajuana. 

Marijuana is currently an illegal substance under iowa law. Our Administration has no plans to change the relevant sections of the Iowa Code regarding marijuana use.

Please do not hesitate to write us again with your thoughts. We appreciate your input.

Sincerely, 
Chester J. Culver
Governor

The bastard didn't even sign it himself it was printed off da damn computer. I kinda expected this tho, So I am gonna write another letter and mail it. I know that the governor prolly never actually gets these so how would I be able to make a point to these people? Rally on the capitol!!!! 4/20

*


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Feb 8, 2009)

rickythepitbull said:


> You'll find studies that show the safety of pot, that pot is NOT a gateway drug and that it has no lasting long term effects.
> 
> 
> thats not really true bro and heres why. our whole lives we are told drugs destroy drugs kill , and youll be a looser junky and all that. mind you from the people we most trust. then one day your like 13 and dumb as shit and ballsy and dont think 2 minutes into the future right? then you smoke a fatty. and the first time it does nothing. then you try it again because you think you did it wrong. then you get stoned and fucking love it and go, " wow this shit is harmless, i didnt od or get hooked, or die like everyone said" then you get used to the effects and some day say well pot wasnt as bad as all those assholed lied to me to beleive, so why not try some coke, or better yet pills. i mean a doctor gives em to people how bad could they be. ive witnessed this myself numerous times in my child hood and had this reaction myself at 11 , this my friends is why i consider marijauna a gateway drug.....but im still gonna smoke it for the rest of my life. i just had to move my girls to a cousins house because my 7 year old found em. and as hippocritical as this sounds i have done it all and i will be 3 years off heroin in 2 months , i am gonna do everything in my power to make damd sure my kids dont end up doing drugs, booze and pot included. i know im a hippocryte but let me tell yas (HERES A PIC OF MY BEST BEST BEST "BUD" EVER. HOORAH JORDI 9-11-07 ANYWAY I BROUGH SOME SEEDS HOME FROM THE HINDU KUSH AND IM MIXXING EM WITH NEW YORK DEISLE THIS GROW, IM CALLING IT 911 --BEST BUD EVER GROWN ( PICTURE BELOW) WELL MY TWO BEST BUDS EVER.. MY 1ST AND SECOND BEST BUDS EVER


I understand your argument but I don't see it as arguing that marijuana use in and of itself is a gateway drug. You're saying the lies told to kids are what causes them to move from marijuana to harder drugs.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 9, 2009)

rickythepitbull said:


> MASSACHUSSETTS FUCKING RULES: its now a 100 dollar fine for anything under an ounce. the cops wont even enforce it because 1 when they passed the law to decrim, they didnt put in any repercussions for not paying the fine.(dumb fucks) 2 the cops are like , "are we suppoed to carry a fucking tripple beam around now?". hoo fucking raah for massasmokeafattychussetts


I've have gotten two citation in MA. already. 100 bucks each. 
But, as the nice officer who has given me both of these stated.
It only pertains to Possession of the drug.

If I catch you selling it, its still a crime. Be smart.

So, the moral is:
If they want to, they can arrest you for selling it. Probibly not, but they could. So don't be dick to the cops.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 9, 2009)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> I understand your argument but I don't see it as arguing that marijuana use in and of itself is a gateway drug. You're saying the lies told to kids are what causes them to move from marijuana to harder drugs.


I would say it's a gateway drug.. It certainly was the first drug I did. 

Actully no it wasn't it was that fucking ciggarett I stole from my mother. 

That Bitch got me hooked on drugs...

Needless to say, 7 years in prison and countless rehabs later. I'm the only one to blame. Not the Pot, not my mother. Certainly not the system..

It is what we make of it.. Thats it. People are Pre-dispistioned to drug addiction. It doesn't matter what you drug you try first.


----------



## 110100100 (Feb 9, 2009)

rickythepitbull said:


> You'll find studies that show the safety of pot, that pot is NOT a gateway drug and that it has no lasting long term effects.
> 
> 
> thats not really true bro and heres why. our whole lives we are told drugs destroy drugs kill , and youll be a looser junky and all that. mind you from the people we most trust. then one day your like 13 and dumb as shit and ballsy and dont think 2 minutes into the future right? then you smoke a fatty. and the first time it does nothing. then you try it again because you think you did it wrong. then you get stoned and fucking love it and go, " wow this shit is harmless, i didnt od or get hooked, or die like everyone said" then you get used to the effects and some day say well pot wasnt as bad as all those assholed lied to me to beleive, so why not try some coke, or better yet pills. i mean a doctor gives em to people how bad could they be. ive witnessed this myself numerous times in my child hood and had this reaction myself at 11 , this my friends is why i consider marijauna a gateway drug.....but im still gonna smoke it for the rest of my life. i just had to move my girls to a cousins house because my 7 year old found em. and as hippocritical as this sounds i have done it all and i will be 3 years off heroin in 2 months , i am gonna do everything in my power to make damd sure my kids dont end up doing drugs, booze and pot included. i know im a hippocryte but let me tell yas (HERES A PIC OF MY BEST BEST BEST "BUD" EVER. HOORAH JORDI 9-11-07 ANYWAY I BROUGH SOME SEEDS HOME FROM THE HINDU KUSH AND IM MIXXING EM WITH NEW YORK DEISLE THIS GROW, IM CALLING IT 911 --BEST BUD EVER GROWN ( PICTURE BELOW) WELL MY TWO BEST BUDS EVER.. MY 1ST AND SECOND BEST BUDS EVER





Sgt. Floyd said:


> I understand your argument but I don't see it as arguing that marijuana use in and of itself is a gateway drug. You're saying the lies told to kids are what causes them to move from marijuana to harder drugs.


Floyd is exactly right.

It was not your use of MJ that made you try other drugs it was the fact that you figured out you were "lied to by the people you trusted most".

You didn't say to yourself _"well I tried pot so now I'm going to try coke"_ you DID say to yourself _"well I tried pot *and it was not the evil, harmful, life ruining thing they told me it was so maybe they lied about everything else too I'm going to try it and find out"*_ 

Obviously all the lies you were told did nothing to stop you from trying marijuana in the first place right? So what makes you think it will have any positive effect on your children?

I'm not saying you should tell your kids to do drugs. I'm not even saying you should tell them to smoke pot. What I am saying is there is no such thing as a gateway drug and that being open and honest with your children will be better for you AND them in the long run. As you well know you can't control how someone else lives their life. What you can do is tell them the truth about things and trust they make intelligent informed decisions.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Feb 9, 2009)

110100100 said:


> What you can do is tell them the truth about things and trust they make intelligent informed decisions.


That's the best approach any parent can take. Give your kids honest information so they can make informed choices and realize that there comes a point when you can't make the choices for them.


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 10, 2009)

my home just this january decriminalized the ganja, yay for us, its now a 100 dollar fine for anything under an ounce....im gonna walk right downtown smoking a big fat fatty this summer and hope i get a ticket. i was reading the law and the police will never enforce this fine because they forgot to put a clause in the law that punishes you for not paying the fine. imagine , every cop car will now have to have a triple beam in it.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 10, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> my home just this january decriminalized the ganja, yay for us, its now a 100 dollar fine for anything under an ounce....im gonna walk right downtown smoking a big fat fatty this summer and hope i get a ticket. i was reading the law and the police will never enforce this fine because they forgot to put a clause in the law that punishes you for not paying the fine. imagine , every cop car will now have to have a triple beam in it.


If you don't pay your fine all you have to do is say, 
I must of forgot, You know I'm a pot head officer.

I got my citation on January 16, payed the 100 bucks and that was the end of it. They have these note pads they carry around now.


----------



## LowRider82 (Feb 12, 2009)

FATBOYFRESH said:


> Yea..but partially..i dont worry about the decriminilization of marijuana..its the opposite for cigs..its not illegal to smoke it outside in public..u can buyh it freely..just be over 18..marijuana is criminal to posses unless ur medically needy..but to make it decriminilized...would mean they would try to control it more..we will prolly loose the right top grow it..lol..its ok...we wil live by not selling it...because you and i cant sell cigs..thats just as illegal as selling weed..so the bigger pic is to not try and decriminilize...its to spread the medical ideas....


 
you could always grow your own tobacco. i don't see a point here.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 12, 2009)

5% of the world's pop. live in the U.S., but 25% of the world's incarcerated are in U.S. prisons. 

Cops kick in doors and ask questions later. Just Medical is not enough. Letting the same [email protected] decide whether or not I am "sick" enough to use cannabis, as have criminalized a plant is preposterous.

The presumption that legalization/decriminalization would mean we could no longer grow is incredibly short sighted, and really does this make any difference? We grow in spite of the law.

Beer was once under similar prohibition and I legally brew my own beer. The only restriction being that I am of legal age and do not brew too much or sell without a license.

I have said it before: THE ONLY PEOPLE WHO BENEFIT FROM THE CONTINUED PROHIBITION OF CANNABIS ARE CHICKEN SHIT PIGS, THE PENAL SYSTEM, AND GREEDY DRUG DEALERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can justify your reasons to encourage the continued prohibition and the incarceration of our brothers and sisters all you want...for what ever your reasons are...Does anyone REALLY believe that after legalization, we will all be misty eyed when we look back on the good ol' days of Cannabis prohibition and mandatory minimums of victimless crimes? Please!


----------

